# 11 months' growth



## tnyr5 (Jan 8, 2016)

mt low Feb 7, 2015






And again Jan 8, 2016





Da heck am I gonna do with this thing!!!???


----------



## NYEric (Jan 9, 2016)

Oh, you know!


----------



## Ozpaph (Jan 9, 2016)

they do love a good spa...................


----------



## troy (Jan 9, 2016)

Thats a bathtub / jacuzzi lol... bloom it!!!!


----------



## Justin (Jan 9, 2016)

Nice job. What are you feeding it? Looks like you are water it frequently, which i believe is the #1 culture component that we don't talk about much. I really try to push my paphs with as much water as possible....


----------



## Happypaphy7 (Jan 9, 2016)

That is so right, Justin!
Living thing being mostly water in volume, it's the water!

Open mix with frequent watering is the key to the best growth.
Our member in Norway proves that, plants in the wild proves that. 


I can't do that because I don't want to water so often. It's already a burden as is now. lol


----------



## tnyr5 (Jan 9, 2016)

I take all 130 of my plants down to the tub and water them one by one every three days. Blooming plants get watered daily. 
This guy was going to bloom again, but I cut the spike. Time to beef it up and get it ready to be judged.


----------



## Happypaphy7 (Jan 9, 2016)

I move my plants to the bathroom to water as well.
I really hate watering days. I don't think I could do this for too long. lol
What are they potted in so they can be watered daily??
Or just the phrags??


----------



## tnyr5 (Jan 9, 2016)

Aircone pots, very coarse media


----------



## Wendy (Jan 10, 2016)

What a beautiful monster plant! That's either a small jetted tub or a very large plant....my bet is on the plant. Well done! :clap:


----------



## Migrant13 (Jan 10, 2016)

Wow....you'll need a bigger house at this rate or at least a bigger tub! Great growing.


----------



## 17andgrowing (Jan 10, 2016)

A lovely giant you have there.


----------



## Kostas (Feb 1, 2016)

Very well grown and a big one! What species is it?


----------



## NYEric (Feb 1, 2016)

It's a hybrid. Mt. Low.


----------



## tnyr5 (Feb 1, 2016)

The 5 immature new growths have 4 new growths coming out of them already. *sigh*


----------



## garysan (Feb 3, 2016)

tnyr5 said:


> I take all 130 of my plants down to the tub and water them one by one every three days. Blooming plants get watered daily.
> This guy was going to bloom again, but I cut the spike. Time to beef it up and get it ready to be judged.



I water my Phrags every three days also. Paphs every two (except when wintering then it's more like every 4). I use an app on my iPhone to alert me which groups of plants need watering on which day, etc. Bit of a pain when they all land on the same day though - especially when it's fertiliser time! 

Wouldn't want to do 130 though...


----------



## NYEric (Feb 3, 2016)

Only 130!?
:rollhappy:


----------



## Kawarthapine (Apr 3, 2016)

Might be labour intensive but you definately have the culture part figured out.

How often do you replace your media give a twice weekly watering schedule?


----------



## tnyr5 (Apr 3, 2016)

At least once a year, twice for fast growers.


----------



## orchidman77 (Apr 3, 2016)

I'm ready to see some spikes!

David


----------



## Kawarthapine (Apr 19, 2016)

OK. 

Now for the big question that everyone has been afraid to ask...

... Do you tub with your favorite plants?


----------



## Kalyke (Apr 19, 2016)

Whaaa! In about 22 months I am moving somewhere with more humidity!!!!! 

I love what can be done with good culture!


----------



## gego (Apr 20, 2016)

Tony, you are not supposed to push them to grow that fast,,, knock on wood. LOL. Those green leaves is a product of, no, you are not telling us that. Congrats for excellent growing :clap::clap::clap: or should I say fattening?oke:


----------



## tnyr5 (Apr 21, 2016)

Green leaves are from high ferts, not low light. I grow my multis scaldingly bright. I've got a 15 x 15 x 12 clear tote for it after it blooms. Tired of it outgrowing its pot in less than a year lol.


----------



## gego (Apr 21, 2016)

Yep, there we go. I suggest you change your title to " more is better" if done the right way. LOL, You can send some to me when youre tired. 

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


----------



## tnyr5 (Apr 22, 2016)




----------



## orchidman77 (Apr 22, 2016)

That is a monster. 5 spikes?!

David


----------



## gego (Apr 22, 2016)

He's sending five to me????? Or maybe just a high 5 :rollhappy:


----------



## tnyr5 (Apr 22, 2016)

Lol that was a typo.


----------



## gego (Apr 22, 2016)

I'm a fan. Bow. If you dont want to spread it here, can you pm me and share to me your culture, fert,potting and so on. I need some references as Im doing my own experiment. I love healthy plants. Im not there yet, a few of mine are doing great but some are just struggling. Poor plants they have a crazy care taker. 

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


----------



## tnyr5 (Apr 23, 2016)

But, but...if I gave away my secrets...they wouldn't be SECRETS!!!


----------



## tnyr5 (Jun 3, 2016)

9 new leads so far this year, with at least 1, maybe 2 more expected in another month or 2. I wonder how long this exponential growth can continue. At its current rate, I will have a plant with roughly 160 growths and 180 leads in four years.


----------



## Gilda (Jun 3, 2016)

Guinness world record then.!


----------



## gego (Jun 3, 2016)

You are indeed insane.... Gooood job.


----------



## Brabantia (Jun 6, 2016)

Are you cultivate your plants in pure sphagnum?


----------



## Ray (Jun 7, 2016)

I agree with the open mix and frequent watering regime, and have experienced significant growth and multiplication as well.

As I feed with every watering, at "less" concentration, the net mass of nutrients applied is still "more." Plus, frequent watering does a better job of flushing the medium of plant wastes, and draws a lot of fresh air into it.


----------



## Brabantia (Jun 7, 2016)

At the "Serres du Senat" Paris they cultivate there paphiopedilums in mix made of sphagnum and some clay balls. 
Look at 3.25 min on this links: http://lesfleursrebelles.blogspot.be/2012/11/la-collection-dorchidees-des-serres-du.html


----------



## tnyr5 (Jun 8, 2016)

There's no _Sphagnum_ in this mix. It's top-dressed with forest moss. I wish it would push up its spike already. I have a 15in pot just waiting for it.


----------



## gego (Jun 9, 2016)

So you have live moss on top? Now, you need to stop the growth and make it flower. 

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


----------



## tnyr5 (Jun 9, 2016)

I scald the moss. 
I could drop my temps and make it push up its spike in 3 weeks, but, doing so would initiate spikes on things that aren't ready.


----------



## Justin (Jun 11, 2016)

Gorgeous plant very well grown


----------



## Brabantia (Jun 12, 2016)

tnyr5 said:


> There's no _Sphagnum_ in this mix. It's top-dressed with forest moss. I wish it would push up its spike already. I have a 15in pot just waiting for it.



What treatment do you use for the forest moss before us it ? Is it head sterilized and treated with an insecticide ? Which one?


----------

